

Pimp my Visual Studio 2010 - yread
http://blogs.microsoft.co.il/blogs/arielbh/archive/2012/02/29/pimp-my-visual-studio-2010.aspx

======
yread
Especially the tip about Immediate window (CTRL + D,CTRL + I) is pure gold.
You can access all the commands (i.e. everything that can have a keyboard
shortcut, it has Intellisense (after first letter) and you can define aliases:

>alias p Debug.AttachtoProcess

then pressing >p will open the attaching dialog

With the CTRL + , (comma) for the navigation window these are some really cool
features I didn't know VS2010 had. And I only got to know about them because
of VS2011 launch getting closer

